# Le 17 pouces...que du bonheur



## macouesse (29 Juillet 2004)

bon c'est une evidence...
mais quelle satisfaction...


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2004)

Saluons cet homme heureux (et chanceux) !


----------



## macouesse (29 Juillet 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Saluons cet homme heureux (et chanceux) !


bien merci...et bonjour..
 :rateau:


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2004)

je tiens toutefois à faire une mise en garde: malgré sa large envergure et sa portance non négligeable, il ne plane pas en chute libre 

Mais reste bien costaud quand même


----------



## macouesse (30 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je tiens toutefois à faire une mise en garde: malgré sa large envergure et sa portance non négligeable, il ne plane pas en chute libre
> 
> Mais reste bien costaud quand même



oui mais en cas d'echauffement le moteur gauche se met en route, et puis le droit vient l'épauler et ô miracle il atterit en douceur...


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

macouesse a dit:
			
		

> oui mais en cas d'echauffement le moteur gauche se met en route, et puis le droit vient l'épauler et ô miracle il atterit en douceur...



Ca c'est une option que j'ai pas; le mien est tombé comme une grosse merde


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est une option que j'ai pas; le mien est tombé comme une grosse merde




Et ça a fait chploufffff ou pas ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2004)

macouesse a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est une evidence...
> mais quelle satisfaction...



je commande le mien en aout, mais j'hesite toujours un peu comme il sera utilisé principalement en nomade, est-il vraiment portable ?


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

avant je transportais uniquement mon 12" mais j'avoue qu'en déplacement quand tu dois travailler sur toshop, dreamwaever ou flash cela me dechirai un peu les yeux. alors parfois je prenais le 17" dans ma sacoche mais alors le poids bonjour! Il y a deux mois je me suis offert un sac Crumpler "Very-buisness-man" et depuis je transporte le 17" avec moi presque tout le temps quand tu as le sac sur l'epaule la repartition du poids est top    et je peux mettre plein de bordel dedans


----------



## macouesse (30 Juillet 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> avant je transportais uniquement mon 12" mais j'avoue qu'en déplacement quand tu dois travailler sur toshop, dreamwaever ou flash cela me dechirai un peu les yeux. alors parfois je prenais le 17" dans ma sacoche mais alors le poids bonjour! Il y a deux mois je me suis offert un sac Crumpler "Very-buisness-man" et depuis je transporte le 17" avec moi presque tout le temps quand tu as le sac sur l'epaule la repartition du poids est top    et je peux mettre plein de bordel dedans



bien j'ai opté pour un sac à dos crumpler base touch
et beh génial...je cours dans le rer tout en passant inaperçu(il est noir)
et le poids est idéalement réparti...
je mets le pwb dans une tucano( en plus )...
top...


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça a fait chploufffff ou pas ?



Le bruit se rapprochait plus de "schblooom"  :rose:


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

macouesse a dit:
			
		

> bien j'ai opté pour un sac à dos crumpler base touch
> et beh génial...je cours dans le rer tout en passant inaperçu(il est noir)
> et le poids est idéalement réparti...
> je mets le pwb dans une tucano( en plus )...
> top...


Je cofirmes alégrement: tout à fait fantastique les sacs Crumpler formidable!!!!


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Juillet 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Je cofirmes alégrement: tout à fait fantastique les sacs Crumpler formidable!!!!



tu l'achetes ou?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> tu l'achetes ou?



oui c'est vrai ou est-il en vente ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2004)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai ou est-il en vente ?



bon je viens de trouver il est en vente ici :

http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?NID=2469254&Origin=FnacAff&OriginClick=Yes

je m'excuse je sais pas faire un lien du genre ici........


----------



## macouesse (31 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> tu l'achetes ou?


à la fnac digitale par exemple
ily en a des noirs pour le 17...


----------



## doojay (31 Juillet 2004)

macouesse a dit:
			
		

> à la fnac digitale par exemple
> ily en a des noirs pour le 17...


Exactement, à la Fnac Digital et le mien est bleu et beige


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Août 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, à la Fnac Digital et le mien est bleu et beige




La fnac Digitale, c'est à Paris ?


----------



## VKTH (1 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> La fnac Digitale, c'est à Paris ?



Oui. Boulevard Saint-Germain (Métro Odéon).

J'hésite à balader mon PB. Charnières semblent fragiles ! Ce sac coûte quand même cher...
Et ça se met à la verticale à l'intérieur : les connectiques n'en souffrent pas ? ( poussière, chocs...)


----------



## macouesse (1 Août 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Boulevard Saint-Germain (Métro Odéon).
> 
> J'hésite à balader mon PB. Charnières semblent fragiles ! Ce sac coûte quand même cher...
> Et ça se met à la verticale à l'intérieur : les connectiques n'en souffrent pas ? ( poussière, chocs...)



et bien je l'ai couplé a une tucano...
sinon dans le sac il est "suspendu" donc les cotés du pwb ne touche pas le fond du sac...


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Août 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Boulevard Saint-Germain (Métro Odéon).
> 
> J'hésite à balader mon PB. Charnières semblent fragiles ! Ce sac coûte quand même cher...
> Et ça se met à la verticale à l'intérieur : les connectiques n'en souffrent pas ? ( poussière, chocs...)




Domage que j'habite loin de Paris...


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

si ca peut aider...

sur http://www.crumplerbags.com/ il y a une email en allemagne pour les commandes européennes...


----------



## logan1138 (4 Août 2004)

macouesse a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est une evidence...
> mais quelle satisfaction...


Bienvenue au club!
depuis mon achat (Fevrier 2004), je ne lui trouve rien à redire...

Ah si juste une chose, l'alimentation est très sensible aux surtensions et à tendance à couper assez facilement. Dans ce cas, no soucy, il te suffit de le débrancher du secteur et ensuite de le... re-brancher et ça repart.

@+


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Août 2004)

logan1138 a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au club!
> depuis mon achat (Fevrier 2004), je ne lui trouve rien à redire...
> 
> Ah si juste une chose, l'alimentation est très sensible aux surtensions et à tendance à couper assez facilement. Dans ce cas, no soucy, il te suffit de le débrancher du secteur et ensuite de le... re-brancher et ça repart.
> ...




C'est la 1ère fois que j'entends parler de ce problème !


----------



## macouesse (5 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la 1ère fois que j'entends parler de ce problème !




oui moi ausssi


----------



## logan1138 (6 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la 1ère fois que j'entends parler de ce problème !



Ya un article complet sur 'quel adaptateur secteur'... dans lequel on parle de ce sujet:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64451&page=1&pp=20

Mon père utilise également un PB17 et il lui est déjà arrivé ce type de coupure.
Ah oui, à prioris ca ne concerne que les adaptateurs 65W (PB17).

@+


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Août 2004)

logan1138 a dit:
			
		

> Ya un article complet sur 'quel adaptateur secteur'... dans lequel on parle de ce sujet:
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64451&page=1&pp=20
> 
> Mon père utilise également un PB17 et il lui est déjà arrivé ce type de coupure.
> ...



Merci pour l'info ....


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> si ca peut aider...
> 
> sur http://www.crumplerbags.com/ il y a une email en allemagne pour les commandes européennes...


ils ont même un site web européen: www.crumpler.de d'ailleurs c'est un site vachement... zarbi  aussie, koi 

j'ai commandé le mien (Crumpler whack'o'phone) chez eux. livraison hyper-rapide, service nickel


----------



## goonie (6 Août 2004)

www.crumpler.de 

Super le site, en effet très bizarre  
mais les sacs ont l'air de bonne qualité.
Et félicitations pour Macouesse pour sa nouvelle acquisition. 



--------
 un ibook g3, un ipod 5 go, un palm tungsten T


----------

